# Manual de potencia STS MX 6001



## DLO (Mar 29, 2020)

hola a todos los integrantes del foro ,,,,,,nuevamente me dirijo a ustedes ante mis dudas!!!!!!!!!
tengo esta ´potencia sts mx 6001 la cual me di a la tarea de reparar su fuente ,,,,quedo 100% andando ,,,
bueno el dilema es el siguiente "no logro conseguir el manual para este modelo "vi en otra pagina que algunos la comparan con la nueva serie sx y el modelo que tengo "sts mx 6001 lo comparan con la sts sx 2.0"ahora mis dudas ,,,,,por lo que se son todas classe H , la mia consume 15 amperios y la sx 2.0 ,,,,10,5 amperios no concuerdan si es que son las mismas como la comparan ,,,,,,en cambio la la sts sx 3.6 si consume 15 amperios https://www.equaphon.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/manualsx.pdf

quisiera si alguien la conoce o tiene el manual me ayuden con esta duda gracias


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

lo lei tres veces..y no entiendo...
cual es la duda????


----------



## DLO (May 22, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> lo lei tres veces..y no entiendo...
> cual es la duda????


el dilema es el siguiente "no logro conseguir el manual para este modelo " STS MX6001


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

no siempre se va a conseguir el manual.. que es el camino facil..
yo mucgas veces tuve que hacer el diagrama de equipos 
de esa forma se consigue el esquematico de los equipos..
cuando preguntaba.. sobre la duda..
me referia que necesitas saber sobre tu equipo.. o la falla..
existen tecnicos mas viejos y con mas experiencia.. que trabajabamos sin manuaes..ç
y se puede reparar algo cuando no se encuentra el manual


----------



## DLO (May 22, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> no siempre se va a conseguir el manual.. que es el camino facil..
> yo mucgas veces tuve que hacer el diagrama de equipos
> de esa forma se consigue el esquematico de los equipos..
> cuando preguntaba.. sobre la duda..
> ...


hola ,,,,,no es para repararlo,,,,,ya se reparo ,,solo era la fuente ,,,,,es una potencia clase h ,,,,solo buscaba el manual de usuario ,,,,,,ya que si se vende por esas casualidades el comprador va a querer tener el manual para saber ,,clase,peso,potencia,damping ,impedancia de trabajo minima y no basarse simplemente en lo que yo le diga ya que no esta el manual por ningun lado y a no ser la conozca a la potencia " va a tener que creer lo que yo le diga "que lo dudo lo haga ya que no me conoce ,,ano ser sea conosido


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

ah.. manual de usuario....
pero tu mismo puedes calcular la potencia..
se inyecta señal senoidal se poner carga 8ohms y se sube volumen hasta el limite donde empieza distorsion... p=v*i
debes entreegar informacion de la canridad de transustores para determinar carga maxima..o minima.. segun ccomo lo mires

ademas existe formula de potencia de el transformador.. segun el area o seccion de area bobinada

el damping solo es relevante para equipos de alta calidad... pero es un valor engañoso... ya que no solo depende de el equipo...

si usted es un tecnico de calidad... usted es como el doctor.. quien determina las caracteristicas de un equipo... y puedes hacer un manual de usuario..

lo otro sugiero pongas una foto sin la tapa  para ver la estructura interna..y muchos tecnicos que hemos visto y reparado cientos de equipos...podamos reconocerlo(osea sin faldas) ya que muchas veces son clones de otros equipos que tienes otras marcas y modelos  de los cuales existen sus manuales..

he reparado equipos con marca Juanito  y esa marca no existe en el mundo..  pasa que los chinos ponen el nombre que el iimportador lo pida


----------



## DLO (Feb 27, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> ah.. manual de usuario....
> pero tu mismo puedes calcular la potencia..
> se inyecta señal senoidal se poner carga 8ohms y se sube volumen hasta el limite donde empieza distorsion... p=v*i
> debes entreegar informacion de la canridad de transustores para determinar carga maxima..o minima.. segun ccomo lo mires
> ...


Ok gracias,,,,,en cuanto pueda la destapó y subo fotos,,,,,pero igualmente es un clon de una Crest CA ,,,no se cual pero pero calculo será la ca 9 o 12 ,,,,8 capacitores y un trafo muy grande ,,,,pesada es como 28 kilos o más ,,,,gracias a todos un abrazo grande


----------

